# PerfectPrint 600T



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay, so I had made a mental note to watch the webinar. Of course, I remembered the time but not where to go. Thanks to 34Ford for posting the following link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0gVbbd0yaY

I watched it. All. Of course, my attention drifted at times because that's how I am. But all-in-all, I find this to be kind of exciting. Is that my n00bness shining through?

I mean, take an $800 printer. Add the $1200 worth of software and ink. Don't forget your heat press, whatever that costs. And you're in business right away with a much shorter practice time than learning to manipulate things in Illustrator/Core/Etc. because you don't really have to manipulate anything (if you have what you need in the art work).

Then we come to the printer. It prints white. However, there is no daily/weekly/monthly maintenance that all of the other printers (that print white) require. Just print. Leave it turned on and it will take care of itself if it needs to.

The inks? Well, according to the webinar they have almost no-hand. Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?

So for $2000 + heat press I can be doing DTG-quality printing without having to pretreat. I can be doing DTG-quality printing without having to worry about maintenance of the printer and whether it will clog before I use it again. I can be doing DTG-quality printing in a fraction of the time (pretreat, pretreat again (maybe), print, press, press again (maybe).

Am I missing anything? Should I be excited about this? You guys tell me!


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

The white is actually clear, so no particles to settle. There is a narrower temperature window with the Reveal S paper, so a good heat press is a must. Video below explaining.

Also remember this is for 100% cotton only.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTthkize-jg


There is a $150 rebate now on P600

https://epson.com/estore-rebate?wm_..._campaign=us+-+brand+-+general+-+rlsa&wm_sd=1


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

@DrivingZiggy -- Well, it looks pretty promising to me. Which is to say, other than costs, it seems to have none of the downsides that detract from the other low-volume, print-on-demand technologies. (By "costs" I mean that all low volume printing options cost more per unit than screen printing at volume.)

The durability surely won't be as good as screen printing, and perhaps not as good as _correctly_ done DTG. No way to know for sure other than getting a sample and torturing it 

In the video they said it would work on cotton/poly blends, but that the more cotton the better. So my take was that a typical heather would be okay, but something with less than 50% cotton would not be a good idea.

Anyway, Ziggy, getting your hands on a finished sample shirt (and if you have a heat press, a pre-printed transfer) would be what I would (and might) do if I were serious about checking this out. I'm sure they will be making the rounds at various shows, but I imagine there is a way to just order a sample, too.

FYI The white comes from the paper itself. The Clear White ink just activates it to release from the carrier sheet.

Still got some months to wait if you want hands-on with the WC, so this isn't an immediate option except for printing on light/white garments.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

34Ford said:


> Also remember this is for 100% cotton only.


According to the webinar at the 2:40 mark, that is not true. They say that it is also good for blends.


34Ford said:


> There is a $150 rebate now on P600


If only I could afford even that! The big truck just broke again today to the tune of $774.47.  Besides, I'm not sure I would buy direct for Epson if I decide to do it this way because of their lack of warranty support if you use other companies' inks. I still need to find out if Conde will cover the warranty.

I have been studying--mostly here--for ~4 months now. I really want to do something but as of yet have not done anything except research and study. So many YouTube videos! So many VLoggers! So much to learn. Whew!


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

So I have been churning prints through this system and I've been struggling with the reveal s film I've been through over 25 sheets and have just started to get consistent results. 





























I even through in sport grey shirt as I knew someone would ask
Also I am starting to get concerned on the Cost per Print. As far as I can tell based on the cartridge size its looking like its 2.70 in ink and 1.69 in reveal S so a total of $4.39 for a full color 8.5x11 paper. going to 13x19 is gonna run 4.45 per page in film and 6.65 in ink. so total for a full color 13x19 is gonna be $11.10

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Yow! That's more expensive than I wanted to hear!!! How does it feel and look in person? Comparable to DTG?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Yow! That's more expensive than I wanted to hear!!! How does it feel and look in person? Comparable to DTG?


Feels like HTV to be honest maybe less smooth? Don't take my pricing as I am most likely wrong and that is edge to edge ink

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Interested to hear how it feels after a wash.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

NoXid said:


> Interested to hear how it feels after a wash.


Used this as my first print that I wear a lot been washed with rest of laundry a dozen times already. Feel is soft getting softer as time progresses.



















Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyC (Oct 31, 2016)

Travb1999- I went to Conde and looked at the printer last week. We printed two designs and pressed them. Both of them looked great and the hand is soft enough but neither one of them fully self weeded. Are you having any issues with the self weeding? I've washed both of them several times and the hand has softened a bit and the print is still vibrant. I plan on purchasing one on Monday. My only concern is how much more the W and WC films will cost when they do come out.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

TroyC said:


> Travb1999- I went to Conde and looked at the printer last week. We printed two designs and pressed them. Both of them looked great and the hand is soft enough but neither one of them fully self weeded. Are you having any issues with the self weeding? I've washed both of them several times and the hand has softened a bit and the print is still vibrant. I plan on purchasing one on Monday. My only concern is how much more the W and WC films will cost when they do come out.


Yes the self weeding is what is taking so long for me to figure out as I can't get it right and my press is brand new and calibrated from stahls I'm working with both them and conde on this issue. I'm more worried right now on ink cost as the current price is so high not sure if it makes this machine cost effective. So far with my testing can't really say its a DTG killer.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

DTG killer? I thought so at one point, but now I see it like a mirage... At first I was all excited, the entry price is very affordable, but doing simple math you can see that over time you will keep paying the price of a DTG printer over and over, the paper is super expensive, not to say the ink, those carts hold only 31 ml which you need 32.25 carts to make a liter multiply that by 77.00 you get 2483.87 dlls a liter that is way too expensive how is going to be a DTG killer?, yes less labor and maintenance, but is it really worth it? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> DTG killer? I thought so at one point, but now I see it like a mirage... At first I was all excited, the entry price is very affordable, but doing simple math you can see that over time you will keep paying the price of a DTG printer over and over, the paper is super expensive, not to say the ink, those carts hold only 31 ml which you need 32.25 carts to make a liter multiply that by 77.00 you get 2483.87 dlls a liter that is way too expensive how is going to be a DTG killer?, yes less labor and maintenance, but is it really worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't even say less labor this is likely twice the labor and frustration. It took 25 sheets to calibrate my press going up and down a degree at a time. That's a lot of dough. This system is 2k and you can get a p600 DTG conversion for 2500........ Seriously considering my options right now. The inks and paper have got to cheapen up. To make it viable...

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Ouch! Also at this point the dark garment solution is just theory... A mith, there is not one sample or any evidence that actually is going to work. 

BTW, why I can't reply from my PC? On this thread only, if I go to any other thread on any other forum no problem, but here I can only reply via tapatalk, any one else have this problem? Or is only me? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> Ouch! Also at this point the dark garment solution is just theory... A mith, there is not one sample or any evidence that actually is going to work.
> 
> BTW, why I can't reply from my PC? On this thread only, if I go to any other thread on any other forum no problem, but here I can only reply via tapatalk, any one else have this problem? Or is only me?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


They had reveal w samples at the indy NBM show

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, that's about it, WC transfers have you seen a sample any where? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> Yeah, that's about it, WC transfers have you seen a sample any where?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


At the NBM show in Indy they had a black shirt with white font they said came from the reveal w. But they didn't have any there with them to show in use.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

As far as I know wc hasn't even been trialed.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Dang. This is looking less promising than I thought.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

That is the W paper which I see more doable, with the clear just releases the white from the transfer, again , have you seen a full color transfer in a dark shirt from Reveal using the WC paper?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> That is the W paper which I see more doable, with the clear just releases the white from the transfer, again , have you seen a full color transfer in a dark shirt from Reveal using the WC paper?


No

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Dang. This is looking less promising than I thought.


To be fair when you get it to work correctly it is amazing... Expensive but amazing

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Travb1999 I didn't see your last reply, 

for me is hard to imagine how the white of the paper is going to work on a full color, with the 2 step paper from Forever makes sense since you transfer the white base to the printed color transfer having a white base, but in one step with Reveal how the colors are going to stock up?


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

"To be fair when you get it to work correctly it is amazing... Expensive but amazing"

Yes, the samples I have seen from people that have share them they look good, but how are you going to compete in this business at those outrageous prices? is just way too expensive to produce.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> "To be fair when you get it to work correctly it is amazing... Expensive but amazing"
> 
> Yes, the samples I have seen from people that have share them they look good, but how are you going to compete in this business at those outrageous prices? is just way to expensive to produce.


My current fear is that I've just bought a piece of equipment to expensive to run.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

"My current fear is that I've just bought a piece of equipment to expensive to run."

I'm sorry to say this, but I believe you have.

I truly believe that is an amazing system, considering that the WC paper will ever work, it would be a break thru, but if they keep those prices like they are I don't think they will make it in the long run.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> "My current fear is that I've just bought a piece of equipment to expensive to run."
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but I believe you have.
> 
> I truly believe that is an amazing system, considering that the WC paper will ever work, it would be a break thru, but if they keep those prices like they are I don't think they will make it in the long run.


Who I really want to talk to is someone who has converted a p600 to DTG and talk with them about their experiences.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry, I can't help with that I don't know anyone, that would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

I will say something fun we tried was layering glitter on top.. It works BUT you cant use the HTV carrier sheet as it will remove the print from the shirt :/

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Go here and read for days about the problems with diy dtg.
DIY DTG - T-Shirt Forums

Must print daily.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Travb1999 said:


> I will say something fun we tried was layering glitter on top.. It works BUT you cant use the HTV carrier sheet as it will remove the print from the shirt :/
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


No way!, I swear, that was something I had in mind to multi-decorate, that sucks, also that makes me less exited about Reveal.


BTW, quoting is working again from my PC, weird...


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

34Ford said:


> Go here and read for days about the problems with diy dtg.
> DIY DTG - T-Shirt Forums
> 
> Must print daily.


Hmm :/ that would be a issue

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

tshirtsrus said:


> Travb1999 I didn't see your last reply,
> 
> for me is hard to imagine how the white of the paper is going to work on a full color, with the 2 step paper from Forever makes sense since you transfer the white base to the printed color transfer having a white base, but in one step with Reveal how the colors are going to stock up?


No, this part makes perfect sense to me.

The self-weeding white base for the laser process is heat activated. You can't run that through a laser printer, thus the need for two sheets and two steps.

In Vivid's inkjet process, there is no heat until you press to shirt, so no need for two papers and two steps. In retrospect, I am surprised it took the industry this long to see and exploit the inherent advantage of inkjet over laser for heat-activated self weeding.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok, what is your logic for the Reveal to achieve a white base? In my mind the white is going to grab it from the transfer itself, but since you print on top of it how is going to transfer to the bottom as a base?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> Ok, what is your logic for the Reveal to achieve a white base? In my mind the white is going to grab it from the transfer itself, but since you print on top of it how is going to transfer to the bottom as a base?


From what I understand is you aren't "printing" your dyeing the substrate. And when the inks hit the film they activate a release agent to release the polymer. This is still a form of dye sublimation. Your basically dying the smart polymer then adhering that to the cotton.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Travb1999 said:


> From what I understand is you aren't "printing" your dyeing the substrate. And when the inks hit the film they activate a release agent to release the polymer. This is still a form of dye sublimation. Your basically dying the smart polymer then adhering that to the cotton.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Yes, I do get that, but again... how the white is going to stock up as a base, with the Oki and DTG the color order is... garment, white then colors on top on a finish garment, on the Oki paper when you married the papers the white is on top of the transfer so when you press it to the garment the colors are on top and white in the bottom as a base like it should, but with the Reveal WC how you're going to achieve that?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> Yes, I do get that, but again... how the white is going to stock up as a base, with the Oki and DTG the color order is... garment, white then colors on top on a finish garment, on the Oki paper when you married the papers the white is on top of the transfer so when you press it to the garment the colors are on top and white in the bottom as a base like it should, but with the Reveal WC how you're going to achieve that?


The transfer itself is white the "clear white" just activates the polymer to release it. the other colors dye the white polymer to the respective color it needs to be then its able to release.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> white in the bottom as a base like it should, but with the Reveal WC how you're going to achieve that?


We don't know yet because they have not yet released the product that will go on black material(s).


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

I guess we just have to wait and see if the magicians are going to be able to deliver their magic. I'm still not convinced.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Yup. I was a bit excited after checking out the webinar. But now that we have our first actual user, it's not looking like I wanted. *sigh* I guess it was just too good to be true.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

LET ME BE CLEAR I am still running this machine through its paces as with all new tech it has to be tuned. Currently I LOVE the result but am deeply concerned on price per print. The fact I've never used reveal doesn't help to much either.


----------



## ipromoink (Jan 14, 2017)

Travb1999 - Thanks for sharing your experience with Reveal.

Like the others, I too was excited for the new system especially the WC but I gotta say my excitement is fading quick. You're not the only one having trouble getting the entire image to weed successfully.... and that concerns me. Along with the costs of ink and papers it's looking less and less appealing. Initial start up cost is great but I'm worried that's where it stops.

It might be the lighting in the pics you posted but the prints don't seem too far off anything I can do with jpss paper? How would you rate the Reveal against jpss?


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

ipromoink said:


> Travb1999 - Thanks for sharing your experience with Reveal.
> 
> Like the others, I too was excited for the new system especially the WC but I gotta say my excitement is fading quick. You're not the only one having trouble getting the entire image to weed successfully.... and that concerns me. Along with the costs of ink and papers it's looking less and less appealing. Initial start up cost is great but I'm worried that's where it stops.
> 
> It might be the lighting in the pics you posted but the prints don't seem too far off anything I can do with jpss paper? How would you rate the Reveal against jpss?


This is the first self weeding paper I've used mainly used just gildan g420 (100%poly but cotton feel) and used my wf7620 with inkxpro inks.as far as image quality its notably sharper than my 7620. Wanted to try forever transfer but could never get anyone to send me samples never even heard of jpss

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

After a couple of e-mails, Mr. David had their Mobile, Alabama, plant call to get my address so they can send me a sample tee shirt. So I guess I'll let you guys know soon whether I like it or not.

Oh, and she also let me know about their open house in August and will be e-mailing me that information. That could be the first industry event that I attend.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is the beginning of several videos conde is doing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aXX2EoDFgo&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahJP-ImaOwc&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV3o72WS2iU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I received my T shirt today! It's a Hanes Beefy-T, 100% preshrunk cotton. The image on the shirt is the image you'll see on the webinar at 1:20:56, the image with the candy corn/Army Captain. it is ~10"X12." Of course I haven't washed it--and I may not since it's not my size (I'm 3X and they sent an L).

So for my review, you'll have to bear in mind that I'm a total boot rookie who has never printed a shirt in his life, much less bought any equipment. I hope that I can relay the information in a way that you'll all understand.

The first thing I had to do was feel it. Yes, you can feel it. But it's not bad at all. I immediately went and compared it to shirts that I got from Old Navy--most likely screen printed. Felt pretty much the same. Then I compared it to a couple of "free" shirts that I got from United Blood Services for donating blood. This Conde' shirt feels much better! So I guess it feels the same as a good screen print and better than a cheap one. Oh, and it actually feels better than the Hanes label printed near the collar.

The colors on the butterfly look good. Like the kind of color and image you'll see on shirts that kids wear every day around the world.

The Hanes square reminds of stuff you see that is provided at a corporate-sponsored event. What I mean is: 2 color with crisp edges. So I guess "sharp" might be the word I'm looking for.

The Captain: Many colors! And her face looks really good. However, when you get down to her paratrooper badge and ribbons it looks a bit "cartoonish." Kind of gives me the impression that it's not a real photograph and they PhotoShopped the uniform decorations. There are a couple of brown spots in the purplish sky behind her, but I find those spots in a few other spots. So I think that may be contamination from a less than sterile environment. I say "spots," but it's more like "specks."

The candy corn image is the worst. There seems to be a problem with the yellow. It looks as though some of the color came off when they peeled off the transfer. Reminds me of a failed attempt at peeling the label off of a beer bottle.

Well, I can't very well yell at other folks for putting giant images here and then do it myself.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

And the candy corn is EXACT same problem I am having will have to watch those videos when time allows


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, my. I had a change of plans. When I returned home from Ubering/Lyfting last night at ~3AM I decided that I would test the shirt. So I sprayed a line of _Shout!_ across the center of all of the images. Then this afternoon I decided to throw it in with the rest of my T-shirts that I was going to wash.

But first I inspected it. I _think_ I could see a tiny bit of fading where I had sprayed. Then I turned the shirt over and discovered that some of the ink had bled through the back of the shirt where I had sprayed. Not much, but I feel like there should have been none.

Then I did the laundry. I was shocked by how much the print had faded when I took it out of the dryer! I didn't look at it before drying. It was really bad.

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8d243d3a2eb09c65c051295798f518e9&oe=59F1AD2D

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5d707e925f6b5e2eea86d53aab1002e8&oe=5A0D85E5



I couldn't see the "stripe" that I had Shouted out, but still. As excited as I was in my first post, I'm at least equally disappointed now.


----------



## ipromoink (Jan 14, 2017)

In all fairness, Shout is a pretty harsh stain remover and is most likely what caused the fading in the shirt. Judging from what I can see from the example shirt from your previous post prior to washing, I still believe I can produce the same quality image using a $69 Epson with pigment inks and JPSS papers without the trial and error or the issues of the image not completely weeding.

I won't know for sure until I order some Reveal S and do a side by side comparison.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

ipromoink said:


> In all fairness, Shout is a pretty harsh stain remover and is most likely what caused the fading in the shirt. Judging from what I can see from the example shirt from your previous post prior to washing, I still believe I can produce the same quality image using a $69 Epson with pigment inks and JPSS papers without the trial and error or the issues of the image not completely weeding.
> 
> I won't know for sure until I order some Reveal S and do a side by side comparison.


If you could PM me I am interested in trying some of this jpss paper curious about what it can do but don't wanna derail this thread


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

ipromoink said:


> In all fairness, Shout is a pretty harsh stain remover and is most likely what caused the fading in the shirt.


Possible. But I would have thought that it would only affect the "stripe" area that I sprayed, not the entire image. I guess I could have screwed this up, but I guess we'll have to wait for Trav to wash a shirt and see how his colors hold up.

I guess I'm kinda shocked that Conde would send me a shirt that was less than perfect.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

I've washed my rick and morty shirt at least 3 times and it is holding up no real fading hand is slightly softer.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Alrighty, then. Looks like I messed it up. I guess I'll edit my post so that I'm not totally trashing them.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Alrighty, then. Looks like I messed it up. I guess I'll edit my post so that I'm not totally trashing them.


I'm trying not to either it seems its just got a steep learning curve on the process.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm, Shout is not bleach. It is just concentrated soap with some enzymes that work on common organic stains. I've never seen it harm anything ... but, yeah, I guess that could be a use case this ink/paper doesn't like.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Travb1999 said:


> I'm trying not to either it seems its just got a steep learning curve on the process.


So steep that even they don't quite have it right (yet)!


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Conde has all 7 videos up now.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0Z8GnGNKXLtylymy8-w1a6R1UHNcCdnt

I have considered at least getting the printer since it has a $150 rebate till next Monday and waiting to see how this all pans out.
If it looks like its not worth it, Ill sell the printer.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

I might be selling my full system if anyone is interested.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't like the sound of that, Trav. When I saw that you had posted, I was really hoping that you were going to be excited because you made some kind of breakthrough and everything was now perfect.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Travb1999 said:


> I might be selling my full system if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Trav,

what is your honest reason for which you are selling your P600 system?

Thanks.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> Trav,
> 
> what is your honest reason for which you are selling your P600 system?
> 
> Thanks.


Can't wait for the w and wc to come out. Need cash flow right now for another job. Printed maybe 26-27 sheets since I got it and conde had printed around 40. Just don't have a current use for it.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

I see, I believe you're making a smart move...


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

tshirtsrus said:


> I see, I believe you're making a smart move...


I have it listed in the classifieds right now. I just need the cash for my other printer.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

Anybody using the Conde Reveal WC on darks yet?


----------



## TroyC (Oct 31, 2016)

backtovermont said:


> Anybody using the Conde Reveal WC on darks yet?


I don't think the WC is available yet.


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been looking forward to the release, but I get nothing from Conde when I e-mail them to see if their on schedule. They were projecting a Jan. 2018 date, and promised pre release tech videos early, Haven't seen any for the WC. Not buying the Reveal system until it can do darks.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

backtovermont said:


> I've been looking forward to the release, but I get nothing from Conde when I e-mail them to see if their on schedule. They were projecting a Jan. 2018 date, and promised pre release tech videos early, Haven't seen any for the WC. Not buying the Reveal system until it can do darks.


Here's my p600t..... It couldnt kill the DTG so it was assimilated into one. Lol I love it now.[media]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171219/f281f44eda7075f5911f69d7f17ea019.jpg[/media]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Reveal-W

Sometime this month?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a48t2n8kxbU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Conde is going to do a video of the Revel W at the ISS show in Long Beach.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/condetransferpaperforum/


----------



## yvauki (Mar 18, 2018)

34Ford said:


> Conde is going to do a video of the Revel W at the ISS show in Long Beach.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/condetransferpaperforum/


Hi, I have been reading everyone's feedback on the PerfectPrint 600T - print on cotton. I am interested if anyone did get the printer and their experience. I'm in Australia and looking at doing this as a hobby. finding your discussions interesting as to costs and outcomes. Would like to hear experiences.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

yvauki said:


> Hi, I have been reading everyone's feedback on the PerfectPrint 600T - print on cotton. I am interested if anyone did get the printer and their experience. I'm in Australia and looking at doing this as a hobby. finding your discussions interesting as to costs and outcomes. Would like to hear experiences.


Just in case you asked without reading this thread:



Travb1999 said:


> So I have been churning prints through this system and I've been struggling with the reveal s film I've been through over 25 sheets and have just started to get consistent results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Travb1999 said:


> Used this as my first print that I wear a lot been washed with rest of laundry a dozen times already. Feel is soft getting softer as time progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TroyC said:


> Travb1999- I went to Conde and looked at the printer last week. We printed two designs and pressed them. Both of them looked great and the hand is soft enough but neither one of them fully self weeded. Are you having any issues with the self weeding? I've washed both of them several times and the hand has softened a bit and the print is still vibrant. I plan on purchasing one on Monday. My only concern is how much more the W and WC films will cost when they do come out.





Travb1999 said:


> Yes the self weeding is what is taking so long for me to figure out as I can't get it right and my press is brand new and calibrated from stahls I'm working with both them and conde on this issue. I'm more worried right now on ink cost as the current price is so high not sure if it makes this machine cost effective. So far with my testing can't really say its a DTG killer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





tshirtsrus said:


> DTG killer? I thought so at one point, but now I see it like a mirage... At first I was all excited, the entry price is very affordable, but doing simple math you can see that over time you will keep paying the price of a DTG printer over and over, the paper is super expensive, not to say the ink, those carts hold only 31 ml which you need 32.25 carts to make a liter multiply that by 77.00 you get 2483.87 dlls a liter that is way too expensive how is going to be a DTG killer?, yes less labor and maintenance, but is it really worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





Travb1999 said:


> I wouldn't even say less labor this is likely twice the labor and frustration. It took 25 sheets to calibrate my press going up and down a degree at a time. That's a lot of dough. This system is 2k and you can get a p600 DTG conversion for 2500........ Seriously considering my options right now. The inks and paper have got to cheapen up. To make it viable...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





Travb1999 said:


> To be fair when you get it to work correctly it is amazing... Expensive but amazing
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





tshirtsrus said:


> "To be fair when you get it to work correctly it is amazing... Expensive but amazing"
> 
> Yes, the samples I have seen from people that have share them they look good, but how are you going to compete in this business at those outrageous prices? is just way too expensive to produce.





Travb1999 said:


> My current fear is that I've just bought a piece of equipment to expensive to run.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





DrivingZiggy said:


> I received my T shirt today! It's a Hanes Beefy-T, 100% preshrunk cotton. The image on the shirt is the image you'll see on the webinar at 1:20:56, the image with the candy corn/Army Captain. it is ~10"X12." Of course I haven't washed it--and I may not since it's not my size (I'm 3X and they sent an L).
> 
> So for my review, you'll have to bear in mind that I'm a total boot rookie who has never printed a shirt in his life, much less bought any equipment. I hope that I can relay the information in a way that you'll all understand.
> 
> ...





Travb1999 said:


> And the candy corn is EXACT same problem I am having will have to watch those videos when time allows





Travb1999 said:


> I've washed my rick and morty shirt at least 3 times and it is holding up no real fading hand is slightly softer.





34Ford said:


> Conde has all 7 videos up now.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0Z8GnGNKXLtylymy8-w1a6R1UHNcCdnt
> 
> ...


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

yvauki said:


> Hi, I have been reading everyone's feedback on the PerfectPrint 600T - print on cotton. I am interested if anyone did get the printer and their experience. I'm in Australia and looking at doing this as a hobby. finding your discussions interesting as to costs and outcomes. Would like to hear experiences.


I cannot reccomend this system. Its currently in its infancy and needs a lot of work to make it a viable option. Price needs to come down on consumables to make it worth the investment.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyC (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok.... So I've been duped. I so wanted this system to be everything that Conde and Vivid Chemical claimed it would be. The white only transfer paper was supposed to be available last year and the dark paper available this spring. Neither are available at this time. I actually like Conde and feel they were misled by Vivid Chemical. That being said, Do not buy this system!!! I paid nearly $2,000 for a printer that is no better than a $200 printer from Office Depot. Lesson learned.


----------



## Travb1999 (Apr 12, 2017)

TroyC said:


> Ok.... So I've been duped. I so wanted this system to be everything that Conde and Vivid Chemical claimed it would be. The white only transfer paper was supposed to be available last year and the dark paper available this spring. Neither are available at this time. I actually like Conde and feel they were misled by Vivid Chemical. That being said, Do not buy this system!!! I paid nearly $2,000 for a printer that is no better than a $200 printer from Office Depot. Lesson learned.


So there you have it folks TWO people with bad experiences and lack of product support. Learn from us!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

This makes me sad. I had such high hopes.


----------

